# Linux im win2k server system HELP



## YanJoe (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo, wie ich im Linux forum schon einmal angedeutet habe, sollen wir (2leute) linux in unserer schule in einem projekt in einem raum einrichten. 

Win2k server mit benutzer ordnern
DHCP ip vergabe
derzeit inet über proxy, durch paralell projekt einer anderen gruppe demnächst via ISA server

unser problem: Keine ahnung von nichts, und lehrer geben auch direckt zu das sie keine ahnung von linux haben

wie ihr uns hoffentlich helfen könnt:
wie kriegen wir linux nun so als client konfiguriert das wir:

internet zugriff haben (über den proxy ja noch einfach, ists beim isa anders?)

dhcp ip vergabe (yast2 starten - netzwerk - DNS-Hostname und dort die beiden häkchen bei DHCP benutzen und die domain eintragen?!)

anmeldung via active directory (sollte mit LDAP gehen irgendwie?)

und wir muessen halt auf die ordner zugreifen können, das geht mit samba client oder?

bitte helft uns wir haben kein plan davon, woher auch sollen uns innerhalb von 2-3 wochen komplett in linux einarbeiten ... ohne anleitung und sorry aber was ich im netz finde ist nur  profi kram zum umschreiben der configs ....


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Februar 2004)

Um den "Profi-Kram" werdet ihr nicht herumkommen.

Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr SuSE verwendet wollt?  Prinzipiell solltet ihr euch gleich angewöhnen, in der Console  zu arbeiten. Vieles geht hier schneller und einfacher, auch wenn es zuerst kompliziert aussieht.

Was solltet ihr tun:
Besucht die Homepage eurer Distribution und zieht euch die Tutorials zu den entsprechenden Themen rein und beginnt nicht gleich sinnlos herum zu konfigurieren.

Ihr werdet auch nicht herumkommen, ein paar Programme neu zu kompilieren bzw. Config-Files zu ändern.

DHCP:
Ja, stellt eure Linux-Kisten auf DHCP, sollte gehen, sofern ihr in eurem Netzwerk einen Server habt, der DHCP-Server spielt. Vergesst auch nicht, den Server als Gateway einzutragen.

Shares:
Ja, funktioniert mit Samba. Je nachdem was ihr für ne Oberfläche verwendet (KDE, GNOME) könnt ihr in entsprechenden Dateimanager (z.B Nautilus bei GNOME) per smb:///rechnername/freigabe darauf zugreifen. Hier solltet ihr bei neuen Distris eigentlich nichts tun müssen.

Active Directory:
Hmm .. Also Active Directory ist eine eigne Microsoft-Geschichte. Es basiert zwar auf LDAP, enthält aber zahlreiche Erweiterungen und Änderungen. Aber schaut mal hier vorbei, das sollte euch weiterhelfen.

lG,
Nitro


----------



## YanJoe (27. Februar 2004)

aktueller stand: nicht voran gekommen ... wo ich derzeit hänge ist der ldap kram, was muss ich dort bei Base DN und Bind DN eintragen, wenn die domain neubau.local heisst, muss ich doch dort 

ou=ldapconfig,dc=Neubau.local,dc=com

aber was muss dann bei bind DN rein, das wird doch benötigt um auf die dateien auf dem server zuzugreifen ?


----------



## YanJoe (27. Februar 2004)

Danke dir schonma nitronic !  unsder haupt problem ist ja das wir nur einen tag inner woche dran arbeiten können, demnach nichts zu hause wirklich ausprobieren bzw anschauen können und wir bekommen halt keinerlei hilfe... unser lehrer ist nun auch erstmal 3 wochen weg ... wir sind ziemlich ratlos wie wir ueberhaupt was zustande bringen sollen


----------



## YanJoe (27. Februar 2004)

okay, samba client läuft haben nun zugriff auf server und co 

bleibt nurnoch das mit der anmeldung also der LDAP geschichte ... naja wird schon irgendwie werden auch wenn wir terminlich im verzug sind *g*


----------

